# Classifieds for Olympic Recurve Bows



## mdrecurve (Jun 10, 2005)

Try www.tsaa.org. They have a small classified section for recurve. Apart from that site it's either e-bay or the bows for sale section AT. Occasionally recurves get posted in the Traditional Archery section. The bottom line is that you have to be real patient and, even then, most modern risers seem to sell used at close to the retail price. You may find a better deal on limbs if you happen to come across a set that meet your specs.


----------



## oldreliable67 (Mar 24, 2003)

Hasn't that link changed to...

www.texasarchery.org ???


----------



## Artemis (Feb 15, 2005)

Would suggest that you place your own listing in AT's "Want to Buy" section. I placed a posting in the "Bows for Sale" as I was looking for an Elan (even though the forum is for compounds). Took a bit of time, but a fellow AT'er tipped me to a pair of Elans at Salt Lake Archery. BTW, you can also call Larry Smith at Salt Lake Archery -- he has used risers and limbs on consignment.

I got my limbs on eBay, but if done over, might have gone for the Hoyt Epic limbs around $210 for new. eBay also now has a "Want to Buy" utility, where you can post what you are looking to buy. Don't know if it works, but it doesn't hurt to cast a wide net. You just need to specify what you are looking to buy.

I found that the U.K. eBay site has more recurve stuff than the U.S. Look into the Advanced Search option and check auctions in the U.K. If you find a riser you want, but the seller shows that they only sell to the U.K., contact them to see if they would be flexible. Most have been quite open to it. Another way to check eBay U.K. is through: http://www.preloved.co.uk/index.cfm

There is also the Sagittarius Archery website with a small "small market" area listing some nice stuff: http://sagittarius.student.utwente.nl/bb/

And finally, the others are correct that the Texas site is a really good place to go; I bought my son's Avalon Plus from a member for a super price. See http://www.texasarchery.org/L1/ForResale.htm

Good luck and happy hunting (er, shopping)!


----------

